# Best Liquid Fertilizer



## EasTex (Jul 28, 2019)

Have Tiff 419 Bermuda and Celebration Bermuda in East Texas. What is a good liquid fertilizer to use for a really dark green lawn?


----------



## EOppie (Apr 18, 2019)

Start with a soil test. That will tell you what you need to ensure healthy turf.

To make it dark green, you will want Iron.
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=211


----------



## bmw (Aug 29, 2018)

Urban Farm Liquid Lawn is good stuff. It has good ingredients and micronutrients. 13-1-2


----------

